
Yahoo Releases OpenID Research - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1309-yahoo-releases-openid-research
======
danw
Why are we linking to the 37signals post instead of the original Yahoo! post?

------
iamdave
_Certainly there is a lot of work to be done on the OpenID UX (user
experience) front._

I've got to disagree with that statement; OpenID just hasn't (and probably
never will unless a big player like Yahoo! can give it a proper face) taken
off enough in the mainstream view to be a reasonable option for end-users.
Sure the possibility is there that Yahoo! can expand on the UX of providing an
alternative login, but the following factors play in here:

1\. As we already stated OpenID just isn't something that's going to have
proper face time

2\. Yahoo! cares about it's own login metrics and it only makes sense it wants
to keep things internal and more predictable

3\. Form follows function; the median of the above two facts can only beg that
if 80% of users use login A, and 20% use login B that one is made more
apparent than the other.

------
axod
Summary: "We don't have a problem. What problem is openID trying to solve for
us?"

Why are people still trying to push openID?

~~~
dunk010
Because federated login is a great idea. Unfortunately the usability sucks at
the moment. It's _very_ hard to get right.

~~~
axod
Federated login _is_ a good idea. That's why 95% of people already use the
same login details for every site.

